# HYTIDE FARM's Lyric is teasing us all!



## gatorbait4sure (Feb 27, 2012)

Lyric's 300 day due date was 1/2. Her 330, was 2/1, and she's WELL INTO the "Late" classification!

Her milk strips are reading 7.0 and have for over a week, her belly is clipped and her tail is up and I'm threatening her with her halter monitor.

She continues to go out daily as she hasn't formed a bag yet.

Keep an eye on her!

Thank you so much!

dru and Molly


----------



## Eagle (Feb 27, 2012)

http://www.marestare.com/fcam.php?alias=hytidefarm

Thanks for joining the mad mare house




Can we have some pics and info on hubby too. I can help out watching at night as I am in Europe.


----------



## MeganH (Feb 27, 2012)

Thank you, Renee- I was looking for the cam!

Welcome!! I will have her up and watching..


----------



## AnnaC (Feb 27, 2012)

Hi and welcome to the marewatchers club - dont you believe it when they call it 'the mad house'!!

Will watch when I can to help, but would love to see pictures - they are obligatory you know!


----------



## Wings (Feb 27, 2012)

Yes pictures are are must!





I have a Lyric too, although she's only 6 months so it will be awhile before she has her own thread here!


----------



## cassie (Feb 27, 2012)

Hi and welcome!!! I would LOVE to see some pics... I have a mare who is doing the same thing!! grrr she would be about 340 days today... n not much udder progress at all :s so I completely understand where you guys are at!

is Lyric a maiden? will watch when I can... 6:18pm Lyric is standing quietly I'm from Sydney Australia so can watch for about half the night for you





would love to see some piccies please





haha Bree that so confused me when I saw the Lyric thread n then that you had posted but that it was Hytide farm LOL took me a little while to get it lol


----------



## cassie (Feb 27, 2012)

Lyric down sternal at 7:15pm


----------



## cassie (Feb 27, 2012)

Lyric now down flat 7:26pm

back sternal then up lots of tail swishing n then quiet... I'm guessing she is eating? all I can see is her butt LOL


----------



## cassie (Feb 27, 2012)

ooo did anyone just see that? looked like a push to me!! hmmm, either that or a very big kick from baby!!


----------



## vickie gee (Feb 27, 2012)

Flagged her in favorites. Is it just me or does she look to breathing a bit heavy?


----------



## Eagle (Feb 28, 2012)

2.05am and she is stood quietly. She is really adorable with her fluffy hair and big tummy


----------



## cassie (Feb 28, 2012)

have you got an update for us on your lovely girl?


----------



## AnnaC (Feb 29, 2012)

*Just popped in to check on Lyric - she's hoovering quietly in the bottom corner of her stable, is this where she has her hay?*

*By the way, have you tried the ring test - just a bit of fun, supposed to tell you the sex of the expected foal. *


----------



## Eagle (Mar 1, 2012)

2.00am and she is quietly munching at the bottom of the cam


----------



## cassie (Mar 1, 2012)

can we get an update please??


----------



## Eagle (Mar 7, 2012)

bumping this girl up and hoping we can get an update soon

4.55am cam time and she is stood quietly


----------



## gatorbait4sure (Mar 8, 2012)

On March 10th Miss Lyric will pregnant for 365 days! She has not bagged up and her pH tests are registering 6.8 ( they need to go to 6.2 to foal) .....She was hand bred so we know when she's actually due.....sigh.

She is bred to Lisa Greenwood's sweet Dickens, 2 time world Champion S/P stallion, aka: Flight Of Fancy's Great Expectation.

Lyric cis in my avatar!


----------



## cassie (Mar 8, 2012)

oh really? wow you poor thing! its so hard!!



hoping she foals for you soon!

she is down sternal at 9:13pm ...come on Lyric pop that baby out!

has she got an edema in front of her udder at all?


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Mar 8, 2012)

OMG! That's a long gestation!!! I think the longest I've known of is 373 days. WOWZER!


----------



## gatorbait4sure (Mar 9, 2012)

She was out all day with lacey who is due in April.....Lyric flies around like an engine...Trotting here and there....and bossing everyone around in the other pastures....Back in and eating well.....another night of restless sleep...

dru


----------



## targetsmom (Mar 9, 2012)

Maybe Lyric is waiting for Lacey?? Wait - is Lacey Sox's filly??? If so, will that make me a grandmother??? Oh, I guess it will make Sox a grandmother...


----------



## Eagle (Mar 10, 2012)

Grandma


----------



## Eagle (Mar 23, 2012)

I copied this from MS as we haven't had an update in a while:

Dana came and Dana looked! There is a live filly in there!!! She is laying on her side with her head pointed the corret way( OUT)! Her sweet little heart is 7 cm with a strong beat, and her placenta is 1cm thick.

She is small for her gestational age, but certainly alive and dancing!!!

She is 377 days today. So Lyric is baking her real good!

Our course of action, is to keep watching her and hoping she grows a bit bigger.... SOOOOOO Check in on her off and on and pray it all goes as planned!

Thank you all so much!!!!!!

dru and Lyric!


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 23, 2012)

WOW!! Never heard of a pregnancy this long!! But thanks for the update Renee - it all sounds good so I expect we shall see this little one once Lyric feels she's properly cooked LOL!!

Makes you wonder about Penny doesn't it?????


----------



## MeganH (Mar 23, 2012)

WOW!! That is a long pregnancy! Great to hear all is well!


----------



## cassie (Mar 25, 2012)

AnnaC said:


> WOW!! Never heard of a pregnancy this long!! But thanks for the update Renee - it all sounds good so I expect we shall see this little one once Lyric feels she's properly cooked LOL!!
> 
> Makes you wonder about Penny doesn't it?????


haha no Penny isn't pregnant... gosh at least I hope she isn't!! she leaves for her trip today!

WOW poor things must be exhausted! Lyric is sure setting the records!!


----------



## Eagle (Apr 13, 2012)

6.40am Lyric is looking restless

http://www.marestare.com/fcam.php?alias=hytidefarm


----------



## Eagle (Apr 13, 2012)

Foaling now


----------



## Eagle (Apr 13, 2012)

Congratulations on your gorgeous Filly


----------



## MeganH (Apr 13, 2012)

Congrats!


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Apr 13, 2012)

Congrats!


----------



## targetsmom (Apr 13, 2012)

Congrats Dru on a lovely pinto filly!


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 13, 2012)

Oh many congratulations!! Cant wait for some pics of your very pretty filly.


----------



## bannerminis (Apr 13, 2012)

Congrats on your new filly. Sorry I missed it but with my sis here I am probably going to miss a lot in the next month


----------

